# Drums of Bee Slum



## Coxbees (Jul 26, 2016)

My husband (who had a wax rendering business) took delivery of 75-100 drums of bee slum about 2 years ago, shortly before his death. Does anyone know if these drums have any value? Should I try selling them or find a way to send it all to a garbage facility?

The drums are currently sitting in the field of our ranch & I may have a leasing opportunity for the acreage if the field was empty.

Any help at all is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Give Tim a call he will pay you for them. 

Tim- 828-284-7790

http://beeswaxrecovery.com/


----------

